# Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770



## SuRReal (25. Juli 2013)

*Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Hi Leute, ich bin (sehr) günstig an die oben genannte CPU gekommen und suche nun ein passendes Mainboard dazu.
Ich bin kein Overclocker und die Lüfter werden nicht über das Board gesteuert.
Onboard Sound & Grafik sind zu vernachlässigen und SLI steht ebenfalls nicht zur debatte.
Durch Testberichte von PCGH bin ich auf das ASRock Z87 Extreme gestoßen.
Ich spiele aktuelle FPS und Starcraft 2 und mein derzeitiges Setup ist:
i5 2500k
Asus p8p67
GTX 460 1GB
2x2GB G Skill F3-10600CL9
Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass ich mit nicht einmal meine aktuelle CPU richtig auslaste und die betagte Grafikkarte macht es nicht unbedingt besser (wird bei Gelegenheit auch nachgerüstet).
Ich war immer Fan von den Asus Boards, allerdings sind die mir dann doch zu teuer für Sockel 1150..
Habt ihr Alternativen zum ASRock board oder kann man es beruhigt kaufen?
Gruß SuRReal


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Juli 2013)

Hi.

Z77 ist für ivy und z87 ist für haswell.

Also passt das mainboard.

Mfg


----------



## Legacyy (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Vom Layout ist das AsRock recht mies. Ich würd eher das hier empfehlen:
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Ohne K reicht das hier aus: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bzw. ein Xeon wäre klüger: Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SuRReal (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Ein interner 19poliger USB 3.0 Stecker auf dem Mainboard wäre super, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry
Ok, das Gigabyte Board, welches Monsjo vorgeschlagen hat, besitzt den Anschluss 
Das ASRock hat sogar zwei, noch besser.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Juli 2013)

Dafür hat es ein Layout aus der Hölle.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Ach kein "K" MOdell 
Dann rate ich auch zum Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das AsRock hat ne echt bescheuerte Anordnung der Komponenten


----------



## Stern1710 (26. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dafür hat es ein Layout aus der Hölle.



Sry, aber kann kir das mal einer erklären, wieso.
Das Gigabyte hat halt statt des PCI einen PCI-E x1


----------



## Monsjo (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

Du guckst dir das ASrock und dann eins hiervon an da sieht man es.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*

MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R) wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.

Als nicht OCer macht es keinen Unterschied ob du den msi oder den Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 nimmst...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*



SuRReal schrieb:


> Ein interner 19poliger USB 3.0 Stecker auf dem Mainboard wäre super, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry
> Ok, das Gigabyte Board, welches Monsjo vorgeschlagen hat, besitzt den Anschluss
> Das ASRock hat sogar zwei, noch besser.


 
Es gibt auch Gigabyte Bretter mit zwei Headern.
Die Boards kosten aber relativ viel. Günstiger ist es, wenn du dir eine Erweiterungskarte mit einem weiteren Header kaufst und dann ein H87 Brett nimmst.


----------



## Monsjo (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*



Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R) wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


 

Warum soll er ein überteuertes Mainboard mit für ihn total unnötigen Sachen nehmen?


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Passendes Mainboard für i7-4770*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum soll er ein überteuertes Mainboard mit für ihn total unnötigen Sachen nehmen?


 
oh sorry...habe mich verlesen; habe flüchtig Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H erfasst..


----------

